# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > مقاله: مقالات جمع آوری شده از وب

## man4toman

با سلام
در این تاپیک مجموعه مقالاتی که ازوب جمع آوری کردم و میکنم در مورد Qt ، چه فارسی و چه انگلیسی رو قرار میدم.
امیدوارم شما دوستان هم توی این تاپیک من رو همراهی کنید:

آموزش کار با Qt Designer :
  428 KB
از سایت pylearn

----------


## man4toman

مجموع مقالات
آموزش توابع Qt
25 صفحه
  35 KB
از سایت technotux

----------


## man4toman

How to use Eclipse with Qt4 in 10 steps
 27 KB
*منبع*

----------


## amytis

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=121083

----------


## C++‎Lover

به نظر من بهترین منبع برای یاد گرفتن Qt در حال حاضر کتاب C++‎ GUI Programming with Qt 4, Second Edition هستش که توسط دو نفر از اعضای Trolltech برای Qt 4.3 نوشته شده.
من خودم الان مشغول مطالعه این کتاب هستم.
تا جایی که من میدونم تمام زیر و بم Qt رو خیلی شفاف از مبتدی تا پیشرفته توضیح دادن.
توصیه میکنم بخونیدش.

----------


## C++‎Lover

البته خوب این کتاب به زبان انگلیسی هستش.
من شخصا کتابهای تخصصی رو به زبان انگلیسی ترجیح میدم و نمیدونم ترجمه فارسی این کتاب یا نسخه اولش وجود داره یا نه.
اگر کسی میدونه لطفا بگه.

----------


## rasep1983

THE ART OF BUILDING QtAPPLICATIONS هم کتاب مفیدیه سرچ کنید رایگانش پیدا میشه

----------


## QTdesigner

آموزش توابع QT دو قسمت داره لطف کن قسمت دوم اون رو بذارید خیلی ممنون  بهترین لینک بود 

 :تشویق:

----------

